# Fascinating History of the Titanic Disaster



## jis (Nov 4, 2018)

Since we are talking of incidents/accidents of late, I came across this article about the Titanic, which I thought some might find educational

Fascinating Titanic History That You Did Not Learn About in the Movie


----------



## GBNorman (Nov 4, 2018)

Having read some six books regarding the "Titanic", as well as seen three movies regarding same, there is always something new to me earn about this maritime disaster - and there were a couple of "factoids" within the immediately linked presentation.


----------



## trainman74 (Nov 5, 2018)

GBNorman said:


> Having read some six books regarding the "Titanic", as well as seen three movies regarding same, there is always something new to me earn about this maritime disaster - and there were a couple of "factoids" within the immediately linked presentation.


Which sense of the term "factoid" are you using -- something that's true but trivial/unimportant, or the original sense of a piece of unreliable information that's been repeated so often that it's believed to be factual?


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 5, 2018)

I happened to see this video the other day. Cool but so disturbing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rs9w5bgtJC8


----------



## GBNorman (Nov 5, 2018)

The most interesting "factoid" (trivial) was that the hulk sank the 12500' depth in 15 minutes, or an average speed of 10 mph.


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 6, 2018)

GBNorman said:


> The most interesting "factoid" (trivial) was that the hulk sank the 12500' depth in 15 minutes, or an average speed of 10 mph.


Hmm. How did they reconstruct and establish that fact some 70+ years after the sinking? I presume that the original ship wasn't equipped with telemetry....


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 6, 2018)

ehbowen said:


> Hmm. How did they reconstruct and establish that fact some 70+ years after the sinking? I presume that the original ship wasn't equipped with telemetry.... ﻿


From all I can see, that is just an estimate based on simple math. So I guess 10 mph is not a particularly impressive number, but rather, is by definition, the normal figure.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Dec 7, 2018)

One of my former bosses told me that he is a distant relative of some people on board Titanic.   His last name is Thayer.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 7, 2018)

LookingGlassTie said:


> One of my former bosses told me that he is a distant relative of some people on board Titanic.   His last name is Thayer.


Considering there were something like 2,300+ people onboard the Titanic when it sank, that doesn’t seem all that unlikely.


----------



## railiner (Dec 8, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Considering there were something like 2,300+ people onboard the Titanic when it sank, that doesn’t seem all that unlikely.


Agree...my aunt's mother-in-law, was a steerage class Titanic survivor....I don't recall her maiden name that she sailed under...


----------



## Anderson (Dec 29, 2018)

LookingGlassTie said:


> One of my former bosses told me that he is a distant relative of some people on board Titanic.   His last name is Thayer.


Was he connected to the Pennsylvania Railroad by any chance?


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Dec 29, 2018)

Anderson said:


> Was he connected to the Pennsylvania Railroad by any chance?


Not really sure; he served as a Lieutenant in the Army during the Vietnam War.    He may have had some connection to the Penn, but I can't swear to that.


----------

